# Can recipients be specified when donating sperm to NHS?



## kickstarter (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me if I can specify recipients for donation (e.g fertility friends) when donating sperm to an NHS spermbank? Thank you


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
Most clinics are pretty wary of donors who want to specify or put restrictions on who can receive their eggs or sperm.  Clinics do differ in their policies, however, so worth asking.
Olivia


----------

